# HO Detroit and HO Artisan pictures info



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Evening guys , 
i am hoping some one can tell me where i can find pictures of the full HO Detroit and full HO Artisan line ? I have an assortment of a few cars that MAY be from one or the other of these companies so i would like to see if they are from either one. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks , Bear :wave:


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Bear, I found this for the HO Detroit. Not sure if this is what your looking for. 

http://www.xp77.com/ho/gallery/cm.htm 

Pat


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I know they are marked inside, HOD and HOA.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks Pat that does help on some for sure. Hope to see a link to the 442 as well from someone. Still looking for that HO Artisan link and pics if anyone has them.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> I know they are marked inside, HOD and HOA.


*thanks i am aware of this but..... who ever owned these before dremeled off those markings ! ARRRRGH ! Nice clean bodies except for that . So now i'm not sure what one is what and hope to see subtile differences. Too bad to as the 442 especially is a sweet looker in my world. The one i have is lemon w/ black stripes and has a rear spoiler i don't think HOD had but did HOA ? Ahh well i still hope to see someone with a link to HO Artisan pics !!! 

Thanks , Bear:wave: *


----------

